
What every programmer should know about memory, Part 1 - nreece
https://lwn.net/Articles/250967/
======
btn
The entire article is also available at:
<http://people.redhat.com/drepper/cpumemory.pdf>

------
AlisdairO
Really fantastic article, and for anyone interested in low level coding it's a
must read, but overall it is quite horribly misnamed :-)

~~~
faboo
Reminds me of the old adage "The Lisp programmer understands the value of
everything, and the cost of nothing." For a great many applications, most
programmers don't need to think too much about the underlying hardware (which
is awesome). Until somebody asks, "Why is this so slow?", "Why does it freeze
up when I do this?" -- then we're all low-level coders.

Granted, you'll probably never need to understand memory to the depth that
those articles get into it, but it's often better know more than you need to.
On other hand, maybe you write database integrations for a living :)

------
ximeng
[2007]

